# Truelumen Satellite Freshwater LED Plus



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Just wanting to know whether anyone has seen this before. I just learned about it when their customer service responded to one of my questions.

What I asked Truelumen was whether the 8000k Sun White Pro LED strip came in the new version without the pigtail and whether it came in kit version. And, they said the Satellite Freshwater LED plus will be replacing the Sun White Pro strip as well as there's no version of the Sun White strip without the second pigtail.

I am disappointed because I don't want the *[LANGUAGE REMOVED]* pigtail hanging, and I am paying a lot more for the Sun White strip versus the Marine Fusion that one can acquire in kit version on amazon at a pretty steep discount.

Now, there's this new LED. I have half a mind to return the Sun White which I already ordered along with all the accessories and will receive tomorrow or the next day.

The new fandangled features on the Plus LED look interesting but not really interested in those. Just want a minimalist design and functionality, but it is much cheaper than the Sun White with all the accessories. Anyways, just ranting. The new Plus LED seems not to be ok for planted tanks even though I am rescaping to all low light plants in trying to keep low maintenance a priority.

Anyways, for those interested, Truelumen has a very inexpensive LED with color control and effects coming out in about 2 weeks according to Truelumen's customer service. You can check it out on their website which has a youtube video linked to it.


----------



## alspawn (Mar 27, 2013)

*link to the new led*

http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus

Looks interesting with the remote control. That pet place has them for sale but unfortunately they are out of stock


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Anybody order these yet? i would think they would be ok on a planted tank....no?


----------



## Kaerey (Jan 9, 2011)

Are we thinking this new light would be more like a Marineland Double Bright or a Finnex Ray II in terms of Plant growing ability?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder what the PAR is like on these. They're pretty cheap.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks very interesting. From the video, it does not seem too strong though...maybe u would need to add an extra LED strip or 2.

Wondering if the zetlight ones would be better:
http://www.zetlight.com/index.php/products?id=21

I wish there would be more LED choices for FW like SW. I have seen several awesome LED fixtures but they are for SW only


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

The 24" light says it's 18W, but that's probably with all of the multicolored leds on. I think this may be more of a fugeray replacement than a ray II. I think this may be the ultimate light for shrimp tanks since it's low light and has a red leds that may light up the reds on CRS.

Can anyone comment on these and tell what they think? Anyone with a par meter?

I guess it's too new for anyone to observe plant growth...


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

It's been talked already, more info here :

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753

Seems nice, I would like a version easy to hang.

Michel.


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks micheljq. I think this will be my light. Hope I can find it on sale.


----------

